# Setting up a new kind of Bike Shop in the Capital Region



## ADKBiker (Apr 8, 2002)

So I decided to take both of my talents (graphic designer and bike mechanic) and join them together and open up a new kind of bike shop/bike culture in and around the NY capital region. I currently live in Plattsburgh NY and there is hardly anything going on in the bicycle world up here. So I think it's time to relocate. I recently found a good spot to open shop in Glens Falls, but people have been talking about Troy. From what some people have been telling me about Troy, it sounds like Troy might be a better location. Does anyone have any experience with either Troy or Glens Falls as a place with art/bike culture? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## CNY rider (Feb 9, 2005)

I went to college in Troy. I get back there usually once a year. Downtown is dead as a doornail. You will need to appeal to the large college population there to survive.

Glens Falls I would think is much more promising. Growing community with at least some wealth in the area. You will be going up against some very good shops in Saratoga, particularly Blue Sky Bicycles.


----------



## red1 (Mar 8, 2003)

Glens Falls is a better location than Troy. There seems to be growing interest in cycling in the area especially out towards Cambridge. Take my word there are NO good shops in the Capital Region. Blue Sky is horrible, very snobbish and not one quality mechanic.


----------



## tequiladoug (Jul 25, 2006)

I vote Troy....bigger population = much more folks riding in the capital region (Albany-Troy-Scdy) then in the G.Falls area

MHCC, NAV, & CBRC are all local to A-T-S


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Culture in Troy? Have you been there before?

Your best bet is to hookup with RPI somehow. There is a small community of riders in the city, but to stay in business you'll need a bunch of people from out of town coming to your shop. You're basically betting on troy becoming relevant again, and the quality of your shop coming true. Even if your shop is great, if Troy remains a dump, you'll have a hard road to success.

Then again, I can't really tell what you're planning on doing...bike shop w/ art and culture? I'm sure you don't want to announce your plans to the world, but it's hard to say how you'll do with this limited business plan.


----------



## tequiladoug (Jul 25, 2006)

if downtube wasnt just around the corner, the perfect spot would be Lark St in Albany.


----------

